# Repair shop for Saunders LPL D6700 enlarger



## MEphotographer (Feb 5, 2013)

While adjusting the cyan filter it jammed and refuses to move in either direction.
I am looking for some recommendations on a repair shop for the enlarger.
I live in Maine so something east of the Mississippi River would be preferred.
Thanks.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 5, 2013)

They're really not that hard to take apart and repair yourself. I used them in my classroom and had similar issues. I had no repair budget, so I became the repairman. I took photos of each step, then reversed the steps to put back together. It's been awhile, but I seem to remember driling out some rivets and later replacing them with self-tapping screws.


----------

